# Please help pls



## jeffjonesss22 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey guys Im 19 yrs old I'm athletic and artistic. a few months a back i had a bad panic attack which led to depression and eventually existential thoughts. I don't think have dp but its been hard to let go of these existential thoughts. Im religious but at the same time for some reason i keep sweating the idea of solipsism i wonder what this is this because my perception of reality is all i know i wonder if the people around me are in the same moment or if they even exist i know that sounds crazy but i don't believe it the idea just bothers me very much. I also wonder if I'm in a simulation because i read that elon musk thought it was a possibility. And that makes me a little uneasy because i can't prove it. When i think deeply everything starts to seem absurd like how did i land up on this planet in the middle of the universe. Its fascinating butt at the same time it bothers me sometimes and makes it harder to engage in certain things like working out and playing sports things which i used to enjoy tremendously. It bothers me because i wonder if I'm sharing the experience with other people i just want to know that for sure. If that makes sense at all can u guys please give me advice to get through this. Im very ambitious and i want to help other people. I just need someone to help guide me through this phase. It just bothers me for whatever reason. I believe in god but for some reason I can't let go of these thoughts. I think about the cosmos, philosophy, all types of irrational thoughts and it just gives me anxiety can someone please help guide me through this. Its like all of sudden Ive realized these things, it sucks because this stuff didn't bother me before but now it consumes me. any advice or coaching would be much appreciated


----------



## Lafeverjoshua (Feb 13, 2018)

Elon Musk is one fascinating individual, and you're kinda right about the fact that we honestly can't disprove it. Solipsism was one of my first symptoms when beginning to get dp. Eventually it will phase out. At least it did for me. If you are religious you must believe in your faith therefor you should have faith that everyone else is just as real as you are. I've been going through my own spiritual dilemma and this particular symptom was an obstacle for me but i did it. I know I'm real, and you just kinda gotta trust that everyone is too. Then like I said, it will fade.


----------



## jeffjonesss22 (Feb 21, 2018)

Lafeverjoshua said:


> Elon Musk is one fascinating individual, and you're kinda right about the fact that we honestly can't disprove it. Solipsism was one of my first symptoms when beginning to get dp. Eventually it will phase out. At least it did for me. If you are religious you must believe in your faith therefor you should have faith that everyone else is just as real as you are. I've been going through my own spiritual dilemma and this particular symptom was an obstacle for me but i did it. I know I'm real, and you just kinda gotta trust that everyone is too. Then like I said, it will fade.


Im scared now i just read this could be the beginning stages of a brain disorder. Im scared ill turn psychotic because its hard for me to believe in something. The more I think about these thoughts deeply the more absurd it all feels.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

jeffjonesss22 said:


> Im scared now i just read this could be the beginning stages of a brain disorder. Im scared ill turn psychotic because its hard for me to believe in something. The more I think about these thoughts deeply the more absurd it all feels.


Headaches could be the sign of a brain disorder as well, but you should focus on the *probability* over the *possibility*.

It's much more *probable* that you're suffering from anxiety and obsessive thinking, which is what I believe most people get when they start to experience depersonalization / derealization.


----------



## jeffjonesss22 (Feb 21, 2018)

I have headaches and bad anxiety when I think deeply about all these thoughts. Im just scared by all of it. Its overwhelming that I can't prove anything is real. Im stuck on that its like i question my reality until Im overwhelmed. Its become an obsession of sorts which is weird because Ive never had obsessions before.


----------



## jeffjonesss22 (Feb 21, 2018)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Headaches could be the sign of a brain disorder as well, but you should focus on the *probability* over the *possibility*.
> 
> It's much more *probable* that you're suffering from anxiety and obsessive thinking, which is what I believe most people get when they start to experience depersonalization / derealization.


I have headaches and bad anxiety when I think deeply about all these thoughts. Im just scared by all of it. Its overwhelming that I can't prove anything is real. Im stuck on that its like i question my reality until Im overwhelmed. Its become an obsession of sorts which is weird because Ive never had obsessions before.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

jeffjonesss22 said:


> I have headaches and bad anxiety when I think deeply about all these thoughts. Im just scared by all of it. Its overwhelming that I can't prove anything is real. Im stuck on that its like i question my reality until Im overwhelmed. Its become an obsession of sorts which is weird because Ive never had obsessions before.


When we can't explain something, our brains try to rationalize it. If we can't rationalize it, we tend to dwell until we find an answer.

That's the double-edged sword of philosophy and existentialism: there is no definitive answer. You have to sculpt the way you view the philosophy instead, which may take putting things into a better perspective. Solipsism has no reasonable or objective truth that would make it any more real than the trillions of other philosophies out there. It has the same amount of proof as He-Man and the Hulk creating the universe together, but you wouldn't believe that, right? It's the same for Solipsism. Even though we can try to prove it right or wrong, there isn't any reason to do so.

It's a simple philosophy based on the simple thoughts from a simple man way back in the simpler days.


----------



## jeffjonesss22 (Feb 21, 2018)

SolomonOrlando said:


> When we can't explain something, our brains try to rationalize it. If we can't rationalize it, we tend to dwell until we find an answer.
> 
> That's the double-edged sword of philosophy and existentialism: there is no definitive answer. You have to sculpt the way you view the philosophy instead, which may take putting things into a better perspective. Solipsism has no reasonable or objective truth that would make it any more real than the trillions of other philosophies out there. It has the same amount of proof as He-Man and the Hulk creating the universe together, but you wouldn't believe that, right? It's the same for Solipsism. Even though we can try to prove it right or wrong, there isn't any reason to do so.
> 
> It's a simple philosophy based on the simple thoughts from a simple man way back in the simpler days.


How do u comfort yourself despite all the unanswerable questions. It just seems surreal to me that Im in a situation of unknown. Its like we don't know anything about life. Its scary to me. Right now time is concerning too. Like what is the present it all bothers me tremendously. Its scary because i want to believe in reality but all these questions make me feel like believing in reality is foolish. Its crazy once I post this this message will be in my past. I just hope we all perceive reality at the same rate thats all. This stuff gets to me because Ive come to the conclusion that my perception is all I know so the fact that it can be questioned freaks me out a little bit. Part of me wants to cling to this because theres no proof but deep down I know its not healthy or natural. Its hard I wasn't prepared to handle the big questions I guess. All the theories are too crazy like why can't there just be a couple theres so many weird, scary one out there. I just want to be at peace with all this shit so I can lead a productive happy life. My thinking patterns rn make everything feel weird and deep. Im scared if i continue ill become disconnected from life.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

jeffjonesss22 said:


> How do u comfort yourself despite all the unanswerable questions. It just seems surreal to me that Im in a situation of unknown. Its like we don't know anything about life. Its scary to me. Right now time is concerning too. Like what is the present it all bothers me tremendously. Its scary because i want to believe in reality but all these questions make me feel like believing in reality is foolish. Its crazy once I post this this message will be in my past. I just hope we all perceive reality at the same rate thats all. This stuff gets to me because Ive come to the conclusion that my perception is all I know so the fact that it can be questioned freaks me out a little bit. Part of me wants to cling to this because theres no proof but deep down I know its not healthy or natural. Its hard I wasn't prepared to handle the big questions I guess. All the theories are too crazy like why can't there just be a couple theres so many weird, scary one out there. I just want to be at peace with all this shit so I can lead a productive happy life. My thinking patterns rn make everything feel weird and deep. Im scared if i continue ill become disconnected from life.


For me, comfort comes from an understanding that unanswerable questions are a part of life.


How was existence created?
What happens when we die? 
Why am I existing where I am today?

Everyone has these questions go through their heads. It's something that we, as the human race, have to deal with. The way that most people go about dealing with these questions is by recognizing that getting caught up in the philosophy of it will create a dead-end. They realize that they're *existing* and nothing will change that circumstance. It's much more significant to simply ignore the questions, exist, and create a meaningful experience out of the cards that you've been dealt.

This is incredibly difficult for someone that is just getting wrapped up in these questions, though. Sometimes the existentialism turns into more of a feeling than simple questioning, which is why it might be hard for you to disconnect from the obsessive train of thought. You need to train your mind, in a sense. Something that helped me was audible cues, which I would utilize whenever I had a philosophical thought crop up. If something about existence popped into my head, I would say aloud to myself, "This is a silly thought. I am experiencing existentialism. I won't feed into the thoughts," and immediately worked on something constructive.

Your brain is malleable. The more times that you do this, the more easier you'll be able to ignore the thoughts. Of course, it might be difficult at first, as feeding into the existentialism is part of human nature. But I think if you practice putting this philosophy into perspective, you might find that your existential dread starts to dissipate.


----------



## jeffjonesss22 (Feb 21, 2018)

SolomonOrlando said:


> For me, comfort comes from an understanding that unanswerable questions are a part of life.
> 
> 
> How was existence created?
> ...


Personally my biggest fear is that I don't share the same present moment or reality as everyone else. I think they must exist but its crazy when I think about it because my perception is all I know.


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

We all go throught those phases ..mine was similar but i believe way way worse back in time when those things haunted me.... You are fine if you havent DP/DR thats real hell now. . Go find some hobby, pray, strengthen your beliefs, workout, find job, whatever.... It usually happens to idlers . There are much bigger problems in real life, seriously you shouldnt care about universe , people are starving, dying in pain etc. You are what you are, you will never leave earth and thats it (atleast in current form i guess). I was killing my mind with many existential and religious questions but i just dont care anymore. I dont understand many of that, but it changes nothing. Find yourself in something and it might help u. And also faith is important, you need to believe in something above all whatever it is. It is cruical in my case


----------



## jeffjonesss22 (Feb 21, 2018)

pinggvin said:


> We all go throught those phases ..mine was similar but i believe way way worse back in time when those things haunted me.... You are fine if you havent DP/DR thats real hell now. . Go find some hobby, pray, strengthen your beliefs, workout, find job, whatever.... It usually happens to idlers . There are much bigger problems in real life, seriously you shouldnt care about universe , people are starving, dying in pain etc. You are what you are, you will never leave earth and thats it (atleast in current form i guess). I was killing my mind with many existential and religious questions but i just dont care anymore. I dont understand many of that, but it changes nothing. Find yourself in something and it might help u. And also faith is important, you need to believe in something above all whatever it is. It is cruical in my case


thank you so much this has been very hard almost felt like it was derailing me. Thank you


----------



## BeautifulMinds (Mar 2, 2018)

pinggvin said:


> We all go throught those phases ..mine was similar but i believe way way worse back in time when those things haunted me.... You are fine if you havent DP/DR thats real hell now. . Go find some hobby, pray, strengthen your beliefs, workout, find job, whatever.... It usually happens to idlers . There are much bigger problems in real life, seriously you shouldnt care about universe , people are starving, dying in pain etc. You are what you are, you will never leave earth and thats it (atleast in current form i guess). I was killing my mind with many existential and religious questions but i just dont care anymore. I dont understand many of that, but it changes nothing. Find yourself in something and it might help u. And also faith is important, you need to believe in something above all whatever it is. It is cruical in my case


Have you got facebook?


----------



## jeffjonesss22 (Feb 21, 2018)

BeautifulMinds said:


> Have you got facebook?


no i do not unfortunately


----------

